# Moebius- BSG kit



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

I know it's a longshot with licensing, but I am sitting here looking at my chromed Iron Man Moebius kit and thinking, wouldn't it be great if Moebius could get the rights to make a detailed chromed kit of an original series Cylon Centurion? I know some resin kits might be floating around out there, but with their quality and track record, imagine a Moebius done Cylon we could detail and display.

Oh well, I can dream, cant I?

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Remember. No matter where you go,....there you are." - BB. :wave:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Maybe this is one of the surprise kits Moebius is planning to release this year.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Totally different licenses, but I also wish Moebius could produce TOS-BSG kits. While a centurian would be nice, the Battlestar would be a grail.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Not satisfied with the Monogram Battlestar?A few years ago,additional resin parts were made for the Monogram Galactica in order to add details to the surface of that Battlestar.Maybe it would have been sufficient to satisfy the fans,but if the kit has other innacuracies,then maybe only a new mold for a more precise Battlestar Galactica would be must.Any comments from you fans of that series.


----------



## ajmadison (Oct 18, 1999)

xsavoie said:


> Not satisfied with the Monogram Battlestar?A few years ago,additional resin parts were made for the Monogram Galactica in order to add details to the surface of that Battlestar.Maybe it would have been sufficient to satisfy the fans,but if the kit has other innacuracies,then maybe only a new mold for a more precise Battlestar Galactica would be must.Any comments from you fans of that series.


Besides missing, paltry, or otherwise inaccurate sidewall detail, the Monogram Battlestar has all kinds of profile issues, plus a missing connector between the center body and the landing bays. A couple of choice, yet heroic scratch building like fixes, with the resin detail sets does greatly improve the look of the kit, but if you want it "good", a full scratchbuild is required.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The Monogram kit had major shape and proportion issues. Surface details are easy enough to fix, but the whole hull needs to be reworked to make a good representation of the iconic ship/
The Timeslip resin kit (in the same scale) shows how it can be done correctly. Good parts breakdown and it matches the filming miniature very well. I think if Moebius did ever create a Battlestar kit they would do an excellent job.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I suppose that technically Moebius could produce the "Razor" version of the classic Centurion?

Maybe?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Or perhaps the "Razor" Cylon Raider? Ahh, it's nice to have hopes and dreams...


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Scorpitat said:


> ... thinking, wouldn't it be great if Moebius could get the rights to make a detailed chromed kit of an original series Cylon Centurion?


I guess we should all hope Moebius' response is.... wait for it....


"By your command."


----------



## rukh316 (Dec 6, 2010)

xsavoie said:


> Not satisfied with the Monogram Battlestar?A few years ago,additional resin parts were made for the Monogram Galactica in order to add details to the surface of that Battlestar.Maybe it would have been sufficient to satisfy the fans,but if the kit has other innacuracies,then maybe only a new mold for a more precise Battlestar Galactica would be must.Any comments from you fans of that series.


Dream and hope for Moebius to land a license for a TOS galactica. Most of the kits I've seen for sale are over the c-note threshold. As much of a fan of both series as I might be, there are too many other kits to spend the little money I have to spare.


----------

